# Playing for 45 yrs..new challange



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've have always enjoyed the sound of saxophones. Recently I heard Jr Walker playing 'What Does it Take to Win Your Love' and I thought what can I do to cop the tone and feel of the sax and translate it to electric guitar. Any advice would be nice. Yes, I did play the sax for a very short time in the 70's before I sold it for a downpayment of a house.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

To get a good sax-ish tone I usually use the neck pickup... roll off some tone. Play mostly legato style (smooth, hammers and pull-offs with little picking). Also larger intervallic leaps too... arpeggios more than scales. The hardest part is the dynamics of it. A sax has a lot of volume control due to the fact they are using their breath. Sax players fade in and out of lines all the time. You could use a volume pedal AFTER your drive pedals to achieve a similar sound... but it's tough to cop.


----------



## LhMcG (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, not sure if you've ever tried one, but I'll bet if you got an ebow, and got really good at it with the right effects you could probably get it pretty close!

Check out the "sound clips"section on their site...
http://www.ebow.com/soundclips.phpAnd 

this is a cool video of some of the sounds it can get!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwq0i6jP7dQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i remember seeing an interview with hendrix right before he died, and he pretty much wanted the same thing. he wasnted to make a guitar sound like a horn.


----------

